# 2WW - can i test yet?



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

I had et 19th july, is it still too early to test yet. Hopsital wants me on 4th August which would be day 16. I've had enough of the waiting, i just want to know now.
Love
Welshy, Steve, Morcameb and Wise (2 embies we are hoping are sticking around for another nine months)X


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jan - you could probably test if you wanted to as you are 13dpt so in theory a good HPT would give you an accurate result i think?!

I am 9dpt (14 days post retrieval) and am due to go for my blood test tomorrow but am very tempted to test today... but then again i don't want to know if it is negative as it has been so nice up til now - do you know what i mean?
part of me wants to do it though just so that i can get on with things though!
aaaaagggggghhhh!! the tension! let me know what you decide to do! and good luck!!

nicxxx


----------



## Nic75 (Jul 5, 2004)

hi nic and jan-just wanted to wish you loads of luck love nic


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Welshy 

I just posted on the donor thread to you. At my hospital you test 14 days after ET so for you that would be tomorrow - I think you should do it then! We want to know!!!

Love Ange x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Text book rules say don't test until at least day 14!

We couldnt hold out though and did test a few days early.

Dont forget if you test now and your HPT does'nt come up positive it doesnt mean it hasnt worked - and you will need to test again, in a couple of days time on your clinics suggested date!!! 

Sending lots of luck and cuddles,

Tony,
xxx


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

I would say dont test as i did on 12dpo and got a BFN and thought it was all over. Tested on 14dpo like clinic told me to and got a BFP so i advise everyone not to test early as it could cause undue stress.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya Jan 
Gawd!.....the waiting must be driving you 
Let us know what you decided....I know I couldn't wait... 
Lots of luck & love
Angel
XX


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Could be all over folks, very very slight show in wee wipe today, won't even bother to test now, just see what nature decides.
Love
Welshy, Steve and gang (hoping theyy are still here)X


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Jan dont give up yet i had a show 2 days before test date and on test date and everything is fine now and i am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant and HCG levels rising nicely. Dont give up hun test in the morning when you are 14dpt and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Did the test, I know I was stupid to do it but I did. BFN. So gutted, cried and cried. in the back of my mind I keep saying it is not day 14 yet, but all sore boobs, tight tummy are gone.
Love
Welshy


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Welshy 

Not sure what to say hun. Don't want to give false hope, but at the same time, don't want to say sorry, because it's not really test day today and your AF isn't in full flow. So many people have some loss but go on to have a positive, and so many test on day 13 and get a neg, only to get a positive on day 14. 

So, I'm going to hang onto some hope for you that tomorrow will bring better news, and AF doesn't arrive properly in the meantime. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Jan

Like Jayne I do not want to give false hope here so all I will say is that the advice our clinic give is not to test early and that it is important to test even if you have had a show or a bleed.

Take care

Clare


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya jan

keeping everything crossed for you that 2morrow u will see that BFP

it is a day early right??

thinking of u and hoping and praying for u also


----------

